# Caravan site earthing



## ozzy (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone know how I can get a good earth for caravan site 
installation. Earth stakes, even extended, appear to dry out after a
short time and readings go sky high.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

ozzy said:


> Anyone know how I can get a good earth for caravan site
> installation. Earth stakes, even extended, appear to dry out after a
> short time and readings go sky high.


the NEC settles the problem by allowing for the use of a second (just as ineffective) rod.
might work for you too.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Add salt?


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

ozzy said:


> Anyone know how I can get a good earth for caravan site
> installation. Earth stakes, even extended, appear to dry out after a
> short time and readings go sky high.


 
When i worked on the electrickery board we used to dig gimantic hole,lob an earth matt in and bung a load of bentonite over and around it or if it was really poor subsoil we used to bore out a post hole and put rods in and backfill with bentonite always held the moisture.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Earthing*



ozzy said:


> Anyone know how I can get a good earth for caravan site
> installation. Earth stakes, even extended, appear to dry out after a
> short time and readings go sky high.


Follow the code but you must always remember that the NEC is the MINIMUM. I would do extra and measure ,again.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Follow the code but you must always remember that the NEC is the MINIMUM. I would do extra and measure ,again.


Brother, this is the UK forum.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*caravan earthing*



InPhase277 said:


> Brother, this is the UK forum.


Thanks, I just noticed...Thanks for the heads -up.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

take every alternate caravan. dig a large hole and push caravan into hole. bond all together with some 70mm. crush each van with the 'back actor' on a JCB. Backfill. Job done:whistling2:

On a more serious note; would burying an earth plate be any better than a rod?...just thinking it would need a larger area to dry out. or a plate AND a rod maybe


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

after you salt the rod, have a plumber install a leaky hose bib near it.


----------

